# IH 1586 will not start when warmed up



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

My IH 1586 diesel will not start again if turned off after running. It all but turnover but just doesn't get the job done. Let it sit awhile and there's no problem. Any ideas.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

cold starting is usually engine problems, hot start problems is usually injection pump. just did the pump on my neighbours 1586 with the same problem, installed the pump turned the key and away it went, worked for 30 mins then shut it off, restarted on first try. hope this helps...dieselman.


----------

